# Barcellona, occhi su Giovinco. Lascia il Canada a Gennaio?



## Tifo'o (9 Ottobre 2015)

Secondo el mundo deportivo, al Barcellona sta frullando l'idea Sebastian Giovinco. A gennaio la squadra catalana avrà il mercato riaperto, ed Luis Enrique vuole fare qualcosa in attacco. Messi, Neymar e Suarez sono troppo pochi per affrontare la seconda parte della stagione, sopratutto visto che il Barca usa tre attaccanti. Giovinco potrebbe essere il giusto sostituto. L'italiano gioca nei Toronto nella MLS in USA.


----------



## DannySa (9 Ottobre 2015)

Messi va in galera e Giovinco al Barcellona, titolare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Ottobre 2015)

Ma come si può tenere in considerazione Giovinco? Abbiamo visto cos'è capace di fare nel calcio che conta: nulla, è un giocatore da Parma, ossia da metà classifica, in Canada fa sfracelli perché gioca appunto... in Canada. Per me è come se si fosse ritirato, quindi non capisco né interessamenti, né eventuali convocazioni in nazionale.


----------



## Mou (9 Ottobre 2015)

Giovinco col calcio vero (quello europeo) non ha niente a che spartire. Può emergere solo in un campionato di pensionati e scappati di casa come la MLS.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Ottobre 2015)

Giovinco sta alcuni gol dal punto di vista tecnico incredibili.

Certamente col Barcellona e con l'elite del calcio mondiale non c'entra niente, ma a Parma abbiamo visto che in una realtà media può fare la differenza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Ottobre 2015)

vabbè contate che nel campionato spagnolo giocando con il barcellona praticamente qualsiasi attaccante può andare in doppia difra


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Ottobre 2015)

Per me è meglio dell' ex Sanchez, soprattutto per come gioca il Barcellona potrebbe fare molto bene.


----------



## Snake (9 Ottobre 2015)

si tratterebbe di fare la riserva, oggi il primo cambio in attacco del Barca è Munir, il secondo è Sandro...


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2015)

Con il Barcellona non c'entra assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Hammer (10 Ottobre 2015)

Giovinco ha fatto bene in squadre di bassa classifica, e basta. Lui e il calcio europeo non c'entrano proprio niente. Per me è anche vergognoso sia stato convocato in Nazionale: se un Acquafresca di turno facesse 75 gol nel campionato ruandese lo convocheremmo?


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Ottobre 2015)

.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Ottobre 2015)

Io invece avevo letto che il Barcelona sta trattando Tielemans e Yarmolenko


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Ottobre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io invece avevo letto che il Barcelona sta trattando Tielemans e Yarmolenko



Che giocatori, Tielemans sopratutto , ma anche Yarmolenko non scherza


----------



## smallball (11 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo el mundo deportivo, al Barcellona sta frullando l'idea Sebastian Giovinco. A gennaio la squadra catalana avrà il mercato riaperto, ed Luis Enrique vuole fare qualcosa in attacco. Messi, Neymar e Suarez sono troppo pochi per affrontare la seconda parte della stagione, sopratutto visto che il Barca usa tre attaccanti. Giovinco potrebbe essere il giusto sostituto. L'italiano gioca nei Toronto nella MLS in USA.



non scherziamo,suvvia


----------



## bmb (11 Ottobre 2015)

Non ce lo vedrei male.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Ottobre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ce lo vedrei



Fixed


----------

